# New Here



## CharlieBear (May 19, 2014)

Hey guys I was just wondering If there was anyone that makes knives from cheap old stuff, I do and was seeing if there were any really good tips  

Thanks 

CharlieBear


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## higdeezy45b (Apr 28, 2014)

I have some old railroad spikes I've wanted to make in to knives but have never found the time yet. Interested in seeing your work though!


----------



## CharlieBear (May 19, 2014)

Well I don't have super amounts of money but an angle grinder, 30 bricks, a cheap sharpening stone, paracord, and some scrap and you can make some pretty sharp and durable knives, made a small neck knife too only 2.5 inch blade length


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

All I have is the paracord and a cheap sharpening stone that I've had for about 10 years now.
I guess a trip to Harbor Freight and Home Depot for the bricks is in my future.


----------



## CharlieBear (May 19, 2014)

That's what my furnace is  and a hair dryer  you can get angle grinders real cheap too



Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------

